# Guns: What are they good for?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This week, Representative Joe Walsh (R-Ill.) sent a letter to the anti-gun Brady Campaign's acting President, Dennis Henigan, in response to a previous Brady Campaign release regarding the Congressman's statement.

It is apparent that no matter what the Supreme Court has to say, the gun grabbers are out there to pervert what had never even been an issue in the day of our Forefathers.

Oh, but they are all so much smarter and enlightened than those old long-haired geezers. But, in their John-Lennonist view, if we could alll just imagine a world without borders...Wait a minute. We don't have to imagine.

http://walsh.house.gov/uploads/DOC%20Brady%20Letter%202.pdf


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

What are guns good for? Keeping wild and dangerous animal numbers at a sustainable balance. Keeping me and mine alive. Keeping foreign invaders foreign. Keeping the peace. Keeping criminals law abiding and keeping idiots like D. Henigan in check!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good letter, but he forgot to say at the end---you fomentor.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe the Brady campaign and all those so-called gun rights people sell fear and that's all they're good for. I believe the word is fear "mongers". Greg and Marcia should be ashamed of themselves !! LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Peace of Mind! I dont have to call 911 when some Idiot decides he wants what is Mine! Also it helps me with my pursuit of my Inalieanble Rights, First and Foremost is my Pursuit of Happiness!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I believe the Brady campaign and all those so-called gun rights people sell fear and that's all they're good for. I believe the word is fear "mongers". Greg and Marcia should be ashamed of themselves !! LOL


Were not Greg and Marcia two of Brady's ? The perfect family from the west coast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know they were Brian !


----------

